# Radio talk show on aquarium plants



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Cool, I just subscribed to email and sms reminders. I tend to forget things


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Friday, 7pm pacific time, Join in the fun!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Any chance you know anything about tissue culturing aquatic plants? I really would like to get into it...

-Caton


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Hello... is your refrigerator running?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Tonight the show is on aquascaping principals with guests Jason Baliban and George Farmer. George has told us today he is having some technical issues with Skype and may not be able to call in, we won't know for sure, but even without him, we will have a lively discussion! Call in with your questions for Jason and maybe George, or email your questions to the show. See you all at 7pm pacific time


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope I can get the laptop up to my room so I can listen in!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I was just on the air! You guys hear me? I asked about the usefulness of crypts in the 'scape. Seeing as they are ugly.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks for calling in Caton, that was fun!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Crypts? Ugly? no way!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Ugly underwater! I adore them out of water, but they don't have too much scaping use. I am going to try to use them a in a riparium soon, however.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Crypts are ugly?! What's wrong with you?!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I love cryps in an aquascape, parva, wendtii, lutea...


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

This friday the topic is FERTILIZATION. I will be discussing what are the nutrients plants need, macro and minor nutrients and the various ways of supplying them. For you dirty hobbyists, we will touch on that, EI, and how to recognize nutrient difficiencies . What has worked for you?

No special guest, but I hope to hear from many people who not only have questions, but want to share what has worked for them and what doesn't.

You can also email questions or comments to the show before or during. If you are shy about talking on air...don't be! None of us are radio pros! You will hear all of us stammer and flub up, talk over each other, or the occasional awkward pause, and you know what, WHO CARES! I am not dong this to be a radio star, just to talk plants plain and simple. So join us!


----------

